# Kds detailing - RD350 LC show bike



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,

This write up is slightly different from the usual car detail.

A Yamaha RD350 LC show bike 
The owner also had his other Bike detailed by us a standard RD350 LC, his 911 and the hearse detail here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=154290

The owner is a lurker on here so I know he will see this thread in time of his stunning bike. 
The bike is near on 30 years young.

Here are some during shots 
















































































Perfect bike stand , rear lambo wheel (yes its ours not a customers I have a couple to stand on to reach roofs on tall vehicles).









Some machine correction shots







































































































































Paint chip touch in's









































































Customer wanted the plastic clocks and headlight surround to be wrapped in carbon to finish off the bike 


























































































Fitted back on bike 



























Bike finished , some of the finished pictures still show the clocks and light still not fitted as this was the last thing to be done and fitted .

















































































































































































































































































































































































All paint surfaces protected with the Zaino range

The owner rang and spoke to tracy as the bike has been photographed for a feature , to say the person taking the photos was stunned with the outcome after detail

Thanks for viewing

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow :argie:

Lovely bike, great work.......

Nice to see something a bit different.....

:thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice makes a very welcome change


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks real nice Kelly. The tank looks crazy with depth. Nice touches with the carbon fibre.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work and a nice bike.


----------



## wigginke (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful, a great machine from the era of my biking days, looking better than i can ever remember seeing one
Bet it goes as well as it looks:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

That's a stunning bike,bet that was fun! 

I spy a WR1 too


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

super work on a super bike:thumb:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

these have the same engine on my quad bar a power valve, my probably has double the weight and thats rapid,cant imagine how fast this would be.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work, nice bike , i love 80s 2 strokes


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I remember the Powervalve versions of the 250 and 350 when I was younger - a mate had an RD50 and I had a beat-up Suzuki but we both wanted the 350 when we were older. Not keen on the carbon film and the exhaust is a bit of a dog's dinner but other than that it's superb.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Lovely bike


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Lovely Bike and great work. :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Clocked that bike in the background on some of your other pictures, did wonder what you were doing to it  Looks great and the carbon came out well, where can you get it from?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

steview said:


> Very nice makes a very welcome change





Beau Technique said:


> Looks real nice Kelly. The tank looks crazy with depth. Nice touches with the carbon fibre.





liam99 said:


> Great work and a nice bike.





wigginke said:


> Beautiful, a great machine from the era of my biking days, looking better than i can ever remember seeing one
> Bet it goes as well as it looks:thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb: , i remember having 50cc bike when the RD power valves came out soo wanted one , my first ride was on a tuned 125 power valve and compared to my 50cc bike it was very fast .



Clark @ PB said:


> That's a stunning bike,bet that was fun!
> 
> I spy a WR1 too


Your correct mate :thumb:

was going to take loads of pics of the car and process , but was very busy a few months back when the bike and WR1 was in so not many taken in the end .

the owner had a calendar of just WR1's in his car his one is featured i guess yours must be in there somewhere ?

I had the idea of posting Clark from PB has dropped his car of to kelly at kds for a detail , all in the nature of fun of course 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

The bike was washed down with APC first then snow foam , to be fair it was clean to start with .

Then once all the tight to get to areas where done with tooth brushes etc , we hand cut with Fast cut plus and P1 all the areas we could gain acess with small machine polisher heads .

was surprising how we enjoyed this one even thoun it took a long time mainly cutting the frame by hand :doublesho

And the outcome was great , i had a text from the owner after his staff had collected the bike for him , saying along the lines " stunned amazed excellent job , kelly your are a miracle worker i dont know what to say really i am speachless " cant ask for better than that really :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

paulmc08 said:


> super work on a super bike:thumb:





dalecyt said:


> these have the same engine on my quad bar a power valve, my probably has double the weight and thats rapid,cant imagine how fast this would be.





bleek said:


> nice work, nice bike , i love 80s 2 strokes


Thanks guys

I was surprised how much attention the bike got from close by workers and customers walking in , after speaking to the owner and then topped of by a company ringing me to discuss our services (the company in question rebuilds and modifys Rd for a living) how popular they are becoming and the prices good bikes can fetch .

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Superb :thumb: - amazing pics and great to see - awesome carbon work too.

Top result all round, great stuff


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Bulkhead said:


> I remember the Powervalve versions of the 250 and 350 when I was younger - a mate had an RD50 and I had a beat-up Suzuki but we both wanted the 350 when we were older. Not keen on the carbon film and the exhaust is a bit of a dog's dinner but other than that it's superb.


I bet the dogs dinner complments the engine power very nicely thou 



Envy Valeting said:


> Lovely bike





Ducky said:


> Clocked that bike in the background on some of your other pictures, did wonder what you were doing to it  Looks great and the carbon came out well, where can you get it from?


thanks again guys

The wrap is from a company in kent , here

http://www.rgva.co.uk/

also have a carbon cars company far a field , carbon wrapping interoir parts for cars new and old .

Just detailed 2 of the companys cars owner by the director , both have had a wrap for a few years which was removed / detailed in readiness for some new trial wrap materails to be applied to owners cars .

One was a range rover with matt black wrap , and the other was Audi RS4 with complete carbon wrap .

I have a few pictures of each 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Excellent work and a very cool bike, which brought back a few fond memories.  I had one of them many years with a Loctite paint job, no where near as cool as that though with it's upside downies and fancy back end.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

A mate of mine had one of these in red and white which i used to get lifts off... crazy fast bike for the time and used to love wheelies without warning / trying.

Love the attention to detail on this one and the work you have done is superb. really liking the carbon wrapping, to get those shapes and into those tight joins is really cracking stuff.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work, and certainly something different


----------



## shaver (Nov 10, 2009)

Evening Kelly i'm certainly a lurker...lol, your work on all of my vehicles has always been immense, and words can't do you, or your staff justice for the quality of work you turn out .
To answer a few questions about the bike it has a Bob Farnham stage 3 tune with 34ml mikuni carbs, and will lift the front wheel in the first 4 gears with no provocation.:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Work there Kelly :thumb:

ATB

John


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

A superb job on a mental machine, some serious work gone into that by the looks of it. Takes me back to my 350 power valve, can anyone tell me why I sold that bike?

Great post Kelly, we don't get enough bikes on here, especially ones of this calibre. :thumb:

edit - and some nice words from the owner


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice bike..


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice bike and love the paint scheme on it, bet it was awkward but fun to work on though.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie:GOSH!! this takes me back to the 80's well 250 & 350 LC in 80 then the 350 Power valve in 83 they were great till the RD500 V4 came out but the Suzuki gamma 250 and 500 were better handling we use to put the 350 into the Gamma frame much better combo!! love the yellow old school RD400 coffin tank paint job of the 70's with Kenny Roberts :thumb::argie:

The Dyson Kwaka was also great.... 

Thanks Kelly great to see these old bikes from my old young bike days....:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

30 years old :doublesho
Looks like 30 minutes old,top job :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

wow fantastic detail & bike brings back memories of my 250 lc micron expansion chambers the smell of 2 stroke:thumb:


----------

